# 2005 Nissan Pathfinder Navigation DVD



## BlatzFinder (Jan 5, 2009)

We just bought a 2005 Nissan Pathfinder. Of course, the dealership bought it at an auction with no Navigation DVD. So, they wanted to charge me $300 extra for a Navigation DVD. My wife did searches on the internet and thought we could get it (on ebay) for around $100. Little did we know, it was not the correct CD. The only one we can find is from Zernin for $190 (which is still better than $300). My question is, is that the best way to get what we need? I don't want to get the wrong DVD (b/c most places have a no return policy). Or, is there a place where they are cheaper or maybe 1 year older (or even used) for a better price?

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## tylast (Jan 17, 2005)

Zenrin is it!


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

I have older version original or latest version 6.7 if you want .
Email me [email protected]


----------



## jcb0806 (Apr 7, 2006)

I have an original one too as I just upgraded to the latest one


----------



## metkiki (Jul 3, 2010)

I can see this is an old thread, but I just wanted to know how to upgrade my 2005 Pathfinder with European DVD. I found one online, downloaded and burned on DL DVD, but it didn't work on my Pathfinder.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

NAVTEQ does the NAV DVD.. I got it through a mailer from them for $99.00 but it is on their site for $149.

HERE


----------

